# [SJ's Only] What's your political ideology?



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

I've heard the stigma that SJ's tend to lean more to the right-wing (conservative). I'm curious to see if that stigma is true or if it's just a misguided stereotype; maybe that ideology has nothing to do with MBTI? 
If your political ideology doesn't fit one of the options, please list yours below!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Interesting how you chose the word "stigma" instead of "stereotype."


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't think of it as right vs left, but as stay the course vs mixing it up. We tend to avoid change for the sake of change, but can embrace change if it appears necessary.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd imagine that the prevailing sterotype is that TJ's, STJ's moreso, are right-winged.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

Am ISTJ. 

I just call myself Independent at this point because I am not really well fitting in the Liberal-Conservative continuum. Are they Authoritarian or the opposite? On what issues? People can take difference stances, but we tend to think of this deal as a combination of issues when it shouldn't be. We need to know what we are voting for, yet many people in our society tend to pigeonhole people as similar/the same just because they occupy the same hot air in a party. We often forget that opinions are like assholes: Everybody's got them.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Interesting how you chose the word "stigma" instead of "stereotype."


SJs do get a bad rep as being conservative in the negative sense of the world, so I think it is appropriate to call it a stigma.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

NT here. Just chiming in. Stipulation acknowledged. Not voting in poll due to SJ specification.

Insight pending....



niss said:


> stay the course vs mixing it up.


"Stay the course" doesn't mean "obey the status quo for its own sake." If anything, it's the opposite. After all, what's the point of putting effort into charting a course if we're not going to keep to it? "Stay the course" is the slogan of true progress, but it also implies mercy. Specifically, mercy in the form of keeping the burdens of civil and societal evolution stabilized between all participants so that no individual or group ends up getting exploited by another individual or group. What do I mean by that? In this context, it means that individuals feel liberated from the unnecessary burden of anxiety when they _know who they are and what it expected of them (Fiddler on the Roof_ reference). When people are aware of their responsibilities, and know how to complete their assigned tasks, they feel unburdened rather than overwhelmed. Anxiety makes people feel persecuted. Anxiety occurs when an individual is expected to do more work than what would be reasonable to expect from any person. If somebody does the work of five people but only ends up making less than $15k a year, what's the incentive? That's a course not worth staying. That sort of exploitation is more likely to take hold under a system where the course is constantly changing. Under such a system, those who hold power over others have a greater ability to place unjust burdens on the hunched shoulders of those who have already been exploited for their entire working lives.

Civic responsibility is the responsibility to liberate, not oppress. There must be equilibrium between order and chaos in order to have balance and harmony in society. Too much order results in stagnation and oppression. Too much chaos results in anxiety and futility. There must be order, but it must be in the form of Justice. There must be chaos, but it must be in the form of Liberty. Justice, not oppression. Liberty, not destruction. Stay the course for Liberty and Justice. No other course is worth staying.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Judson Joist said:


> NT here. Just chiming in. Stipulation acknowledged. Not voting in poll due to SJ specification.
> 
> Insight pending....
> 
> ...


This isn't the thread for political debates - you will find those threads in the debate forum.


----------



## noles1995 (Jul 27, 2015)

I had a tough time choosing between conservative and libertarian. I'm a pretty solid mix of the two. I consider myself to be a conservative libertarian.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm all over the place. Some people would call certain of my beliefs (pro-life, for example) conservative; some might call others (I'm your average organic-eating greenie) liberal; some might say libertarian in my desire for the government to be small and leave people alone, my belief that we have too many laws in this country, etc. I fit no political party, really. I bleed over into all of them.


----------



## ENTshe (Jul 28, 2015)

My dad is an ISTJ and very liberal. He is a huge Bill Clinton fan and voted for Obama twice. My dad is middle class and in his mid-50s.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Economically liberal, some values goes into conservatism (I guess), while some are not. Minimum government would be the best, though I'm not sure it's possible regarding the human nature. 
Make whatever you want from that.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

SJs I know.

Cousin 1, ISFJ : Very libertarian, atheist.
Cousin 2, ISFJ: moderately conservative, very Christian.
Mother, ESFJ: moderately liberal, moderately Christian.
Stepdad, ISTJ: moderately conservative, lightly Christian.
Cousin 3, ESTJ: very conservative, very Christian(borderline creationist)
Close friend, surrogate brother, ISTJ: very libertarian, very Christian.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

So my experience shows the stereotype of SJs being a certain political orientation is false. They vary in their views as anyone else. What is consistently true with all of them, as @niss pointed out, is that they are not exactly resistent to moving forward but would rather be carefully prepared to do so. There is a cautious element to everyone I listed.


----------

